# Alpencross in Ostwestfalen…



## radrolle48 (18. Oktober 2020)

Nachdem wir in den letzten Jahren unsere Mountainbike Touren in den Alpen, im Sauerland und in der Rhön unternommen hatten, war es unser Ziel, dieses Jahr von zu Hause aus zu starten. Wolfgang hatte im Internet die Tour *Cherusker 500* gefunden, verfeinerte sie und baute Übernachtungs-möglichkeiten ein. *Cherusker 500* ist eine Tour in Ostwestfalen und im Grenzgebiet zu Niedersachsen. Die Route wurde vor einigen Jahren von einigen verrückten Mountainbiker kreiert, die diese Strecke in zweieinhalb Tagen schafften. Wir haben uns für diese ca. 500 Kilometer und 9.500 Höhenmeter sieben Tage Zeit gelassen. Davon waren nur ca. 70 Kilometer flach: der Hin- und Rückweg zum/vom Teutoburger Wald mit insgesamt 40 Kilometern und eine Überbrückungsetappe von 30 Kilometern am Mittellandkanal. Auf den Spuren der Cherusker führte uns die Strecke durch den *Teuto (Hermannsweg*), das *Wiehengebirge (Wittekingsweg*), das *Weserbergland (Weserberglandweg*), über *Bückeberge*, *Deister, Süntel*, das *lippische Bergland* und zurück in den *Teuto.* Insgesamt eine sehr, sehr anspruchsvolle Tour.

*1.Tag Spexard – Lienen 77 km, 1.500 Hm*

Treffunkt für unsere Tour war der Kirchplatz in Isselhorst. Wir starteten über wunderbare Wald- und Wiesenwege in Richtung Teuto nach Steinhagen. Über den uns bekannten Hermannsweg fuhren wir über Borgholzhausen (Mittagspause), die Noller Schlucht und die Malepartushütte, die nördlichste Jausenstation Europas, zur ersten Übernachtung im „Alten Farmhaus“ nach Lienen. Vier Schiebepassagen.

*2. Tag Lienen – Engter 81 km, 900 Hm*

Von Lienen gleich hinauf zum Hermannsweg (150 Hm) war schon eine Quälerei...Dann aber belohnten uns wunderbare Aussichten über Kalksteinbrüche bis nach Lengerich und über den „Blauen Canyon“. Durch die schöne Altstadt Tecklenburgs, wo wir auch eine Pause einlegten, führte uns der Weg zu den Felsformationen Königsstein, Bergklippe Dreikaiserstuhl, vorbei am Hockenden Weib bis hin zum Nassen Dreieck. Hier treffen Dortmunder Emskanal und Mittellandkanal zusammen – ein wichtiger Eckpunkt in der Binnenschifffahrt. Entlang des Mittellandkanals (30 km) fuhren wir zum Rande des Wiehengebirges nach Engter.

*3. Tag Engter – Hüllhorst 63 km, 1.500 Hm *

Im Nachhinein betrachtet, war es eine schwierige Etappe. Den ganzen Tag über hatten wir keine Möglichkeit, Essen oder Getränke zu kaufen. Schließlich haben wir bei einem einsamen Hof im Wald um Wasser gebettelt… Bei Topwetter fuhren wir die meiste Zeit auf dem Wittekindsweg und hatten sieben Schiebepassagen.

*4. Tag Hüllhorst – Rohdental 58 km, 1.550 Hm *

Bei sonnigen 21 Grad fuhren wir einem weiteren Höhepunkt unserer Tour, dem Kaiser-Wilhelm-Denkmal, entgegen. Zuvor ging es aber an verschiedenen Aussichtspunkten vorbei mit wunderbaren Blicken über Weser, Wilder Schmied und Wittekindsburg. Eine längere Pause machten wir dann am Denkmal, bevor wir die Räder in Porta Westfalica über 100 Stufen tragen mussten. Der Weserberglandweg führte uns bis Rohdental. Insgesamt eine Strecke mit vielen schönen Trails und extremen Schiebepassagen.

*5. Tag Rohdental – Bad Münder 64 km, 1.385 Hm*

Durch die Bückeberge fuhren wir in den Deister. Vorbei an der Mooshütte, der Teufelsbrücke bis an den Annaturm, wo wir uns eine Pause gönnten. Kurz vor dem sehr schönen „Hotel Zur Ziegenbuche“ mit Top-Aussichten mussten wir eine Wahnsinns-Steigung hochfahren. * 

6. Tag Bad Münder – Luerdissen/Lemgo 63 km, 1.633 Hm *

Eine rasante Abfahrt durch Bad Münder führte uns in den Süntel und zum Süntelturm. Für eine Pause war es noch zu früh, diese planten wir dann in Hameln. Aber es kam anders. Durch den Schweineberg mit langen Singletrails und durch Hameln mussten wir fast die ganze Strecke zum Klütturm hoch schieben. Entschädigt wurden wir durch grandiose Blicke über die Weser. Über Bösingfeld (Pause) und Schwelentrup erreichten wir den sehr schönen Landgasthof Lallmann.

*7. Tag Lemgo – Spexard 86 km, 1.475 Hm *

Das Finale. Es ging durch Lemgo, vorbei am Wasserschloss Brake, und dann kurz nach Detmold konnte unsere Schiebepassage über den Wanderweg E1 zum Hermannsdenkmal beginnen. Es war hart und lang…. Danach ging es auf dem uns bekannten Hermannsweg bis Olderdissen. Vorher allerdings hatte Wolfgang an der Habichtshöhe einen Platten. Auf schmalsten Wegen, vorbei am Brackweder Freibad, führte uns der Weg zum Abschlussbier nach Isselhorst.

*Fazit: Ein mittelschwerer Alpencross in OWL und im Grenzgebiet zu Niedersachsen ist definitiv möglich – Höhenmeter gibt es genug. Insgesamt waren es für mich 492 Kilometer und 9.950 Höhenmeter. 21.400 Kalorien habe ich verbraucht. Diese Woche mit den vielen kurzen und knackigen Anstiegen und vielen Schiebepassagen hat mir alles abverlangt. Aber es hat Spaß gemacht. Danke an den Superguide und Planer Wolfgang und an Peter und Reinhard. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour, hoffentlich in 2021.*
_Demnächt mehr mit Fotos auf www.rolf-deppe.de_


----------



## bMerry (18. Oktober 2020)

Schöner Bericht und interessanter Tip für mir unbekannte Landschaft  Danke dafür - hast Du auch Bilder dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (19. Oktober 2020)

Bilder und 'nen GPS-Track?  👍


----------



## Mountain77 (19. Oktober 2020)

Cherusker 500 - Bikepacking Challenge in Ostwestfalen
					

!!!News!!!     Hallo Bikepacking - Gemeinde!  Seit 2015 gibt es ein neues Bikepacking - Event in Deutschland:    Cherusker 500    Eine "sportliche Mountainbike - Tour unter Freunden", bei der es darum geht, eine vorgegebene Strecke nur mit eigener Muskelkraft ohne jede Unterstützung von außen in...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Rolf, danke für deinen Bericht! Ist mir mal wieder klar geworden, wie viele schöne Ecken es hier in der Nähe gibt.


----------



## radrolle48 (19. Oktober 2020)

Track und Fotos folgen...


----------



## McNulty (19. Oktober 2020)

Eine schöne Tour, ein tolles Vorhaben - wahrscheinlich eine idyllische Gegend.

Ich weiss: Oktoberfest gibt es auch überall, aber was es in Ostwestfalen definitiv nicht gibt sind die Alpen.

Weitere denkbare Titel:
Toller Donauradweg am Rhein entlang
Allgäu-Cross durch die Eifel.
...

Denkt immer daran - den Kindern ein Vorbild und wir wollen ja nicht es es in Geo ne 6 gibt, weil der Papa die Alpen nach Nordrheinwestfalen verlegt.
Abwohl - jetzt würden viele sagen: bein NRW-Abi reicht es dann noch für ne 3+


----------



## sibu (19. Oktober 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Alpen nach Nordrheinwestfalen verlegt.


Die Nordrhein-Westfalen haben von Alpen schon eine Ahnung, auch wenn es dort noch flacher ist, als im Weserbergland.


----------



## radrolle48 (19. Oktober 2020)

_*Demnächst mehr mit Fotos auf **www.rolf-deppe.de*_


----------



## radrolle48 (19. Oktober 2020)

https://www.gps-tour.info/de/account/meine-touren.html
		


Hier der Track


----------



## soundfreak (19. Oktober 2020)

radrolle48 schrieb:


> https://www.gps-tour.info/de/account/meine-touren.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hier der Track



link ist noch fehlerhaft


----------



## ulles (19. Oktober 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> ...
> Ich weiss: Oktoberfest gibt es auch überall, aber was es in Ostwestfalen definitiv nicht gibt sind die Alpen.
> ...


Ab jetzt ist das die Gütersloher Schweiz, und darum Alpencross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulles (19. Oktober 2020)

Ausserdem sind die Ostwestfalen, besonders die aus dem nörlichsten Teil des südlichen Ostwestfalen, genau so verdruckt wie die Allgaier, aber im Grunde ihres Herzens ganz nett!


----------



## radrolle48 (19. Oktober 2020)

1. Tag Cherusker 500. Spexard  - Lienen | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Rolf De hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 74,9 km | Dauer: 08:47 Std




					www.komoot.de
				











						3. Tag Cherusker 500. Engter - Hüllhorst  1.500 Hm | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Rolf De hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 62,0 km | Dauer: 07:03 Std




					www.komoot.de
				











						5. Tag Cherusker 500. Rohdental  - Bad Münder | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Rolf De hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 62,2 km | Dauer: 07:58 Std




					www.komoot.de
				











						6. Tag Cherusker 500. Bad Münder - Lemgo | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Rolf De hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 62,0 km | Dauer: 07:49 Std




					www.komoot.de
				











						7. Tag Cherusker 500. Das Finale.  Lemgo - Gütersloh | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Rolf De hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 84,8 km | Dauer: 10:12 Std




					www.komoot.de
				











						4. Tag Cherusker 500. Hüllhorst - Rohdental | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Rolf De hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 57,5 km | Dauer: 08:00 Std




					www.komoot.de
				





			https://www.komoot.de/tour/274509671
		

Die Tagesetappen


----------



## UFausG (19. Oktober 2020)

Respekt, aber die Höhenmeter stimmen nicht, oder? Zumindest zähle ich immer nur die Meter bergauf.


----------



## ulles (20. Oktober 2020)

UFausG schrieb:


> Respekt, aber die Höhenmeter stimmen nicht, oder? Zumindest zähle ich immer nur die Meter bergauf.


Ja, der mit "1610 hm" war gut 
Edith: Der zieht die Masche ja komplett durch, und dann auch noch "Alpen", ist ja herzig.
Eigentlich sollte die nächste Waschmaschine eine Miele sein, aber wenn die Trommel dann nur halb so groß ist wie angegeben, dann doch besser ein Schweizer Modell ...


----------



## radrolle48 (20. Oktober 2020)

UFausG schrieb:


> Respekt, aber die Höhenmeter stimmen nicht, oder? Zumindest zähle ich immer nur die Meter bergauf.


Die Hm bei komoot stimmen nie. Natürlich wir nur bergauf gezählt. Grüße aus der Gütersloher Schweiz...


----------



## soundfreak (20. Oktober 2020)

da ich komoot sehr intensiv nutze interessiert mich der hohe höhenfehler, da komoot bei mir (touren hauptsächlich im bergigen osttirol und naher umgebung) durch die bank sehr gut aufzeichnet. ich zeichne nun schon gut 4 jahre mit samsung s5 mini auf. was war es bei dir für ein gerät bei der aufzeichnung?

habe deine aufzeichnungen tag 1 und 3 testweise nochmals in komoot eingefügt, da kommen dann schon um einige mehr hm heraus.
aber ganz die 1600 hm (tour 1) und 1500 hm (tour 3) sind es doch nicht 
-----------
etappe 1 - aufgezeichnet lt. komoot: 74,9 km - up 880 hm - down 930 hm
etappe 1 - neu geplant mit komoot mit orig. track:  75,8 km - up 1180 hm - down  1180 hm

etappe 3 - aufgezeichnet lt. komoot: 62,0 km - up 870 hm - down 700 hm
etappe 3 - neu geplant im komoot mit orig. track:  62,1 km - up 1240 hm - down  1100hm
------------
*das ist aber bitte nicht als kritik oder was auch immer zu verstehen. mich wundert hier nur das große delta bei den hm.*
------------
gesamt eine schöne runde/schleife, danke für das teilen hier im forum !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radrolle48 (20. Oktober 2020)

soundfreak schrieb:


> da ich komoot sehr intensiv nutze interessiert mich der hohe höhenfehler, da komoot bei mir (touren hauptsächlich im bergigen osttirol und naher umgebung) durch die bank sehr gut aufzeichnet. ich zeichne nun schon gut 4 jahre mit samsung s5 mini auf. was war es bei dir für ein gerät bei der aufzeichnung?
> 
> 
> ------------
> ...


*DANKE für deine Hinweise*
komootaufzeichnung mit einem Samsung s8. Meine Tracks habe ich aufgezeichnet mit einem Garmin  S64.
Und die Werte stimmten in etwa mit denen meiner Freunde. LG Rolf


----------



## cschaeff (20. Oktober 2020)

Nur mal so als Hinweis: Bei einer Tourenlänge von 60-80 km kriegt man in den deutschen Mittelgebirgen ohne Probleme 1.500 HM zusammen (nur bergauf versteht sich). Und die HM tun oft mehr weh als stundenlang irgendeine alte Militärpiste in den Alpen mit konstanter Steigung hochzukurbeln...


----------



## ulles (20. Oktober 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Hinweis: Bei einer Tourenlänge von 60-80 km kriegt man in den deutschen Mittelgebirgen ohne Probleme 1.500 HM zusammen (nur bergauf versteht sich). Und die HM tun oft mehr weh als stundenlang irgendeine alte Militärpiste in den Alpen mit konstanter Steigung hochzukurbeln...


Sag das mal einem Odenwälder!


----------



## radrolle48 (20. Oktober 2020)

Sven Biketourer  ist diese Strecke eine Woche vor uns gefahren und hat vier Videos auf YouTube gestellt. *Cherusker 500*
Absolut sehenswert....


----------



## thorsten73 (21. Oktober 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Hinweis: Bei einer Tourenlänge von 60-80 km kriegt man in den deutschen Mittelgebirgen ohne Probleme 1.500 HM zusammen (nur bergauf versteht sich). Und die HM tun oft mehr weh als stundenlang irgendeine alte Militärpiste in den Alpen mit konstanter Steigung hochzukurbeln...


ja, so ist es. ich fahre seit diesem jahr verstärkt hier bei uns im gebiet rhein / main, mainz, rheingau - jede 2-3h tour hat ganz anständige trails, teilweise echt richtig gut und mind immer 1200-1500hm - easy.

deshalb verstehe ich den thread bzw. den inhalt/name  hier nicht so ganz. alpencross in ostwesfalen? und wieso werden hier die hm up/down zusammengezählt? also ich kenne keinen alpencross, der pro tag nur 700-900hm macht? vielleicht einfreeride mit bahn unterstützung. und wieso nennt man es dann nicht ostwestfahlen cross - leicht/mittel. 
ist sicher eine coole runde, aber hat doch mit einem alpencross nix zu tun - sowohl geographisch als auch in bezug auf hm.


----------



## TitusLE (23. Oktober 2020)

Ach Leute, reitet doch nicht so auf dem Begriff Alpencross herum. Ich denke, @radrolle48 wollte einfach spaßig darauf hinweisen, dass auch im eigentlich flachen nördlichen Deutschland ordentlich hm gesammelt werden können.
Natürlich ist es kein Alpencross. Das dürfte jedem halbwegs Intelligenten klar sein.


----------



## ulles (23. Oktober 2020)

Es könnte durchaus sein, daß es Leute gibt, die "_Alpencross_" als "_Längere Fahrradtour mit Höhenmetern_" verstehen. Am Ende wäre dann jede Feierabendrunde ein Alpencross, das wäre geradezu inflationär! 

Einst plante ich eine Viertagestour von Tübingen über Bad Wildbad nach Darmstadt (Schönbuchtrauf, Nordschwarzwald, Kraichgau, Kleiner und Großer Odenwald). In der Präsentation stand dann "Homo Heidelbergensis X" mit dem Totenschädel eines dieser Urahnen aus dem Kraichgau als Wasserzeichen auf jeder Seite. Kam sehr gut an und der Name hatte einen Bezug zur Strecke.
Man hätte den ostwestfälischen AX ganz einfach "_Römer, du Opfer X_" nennen können ...


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (23. Oktober 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> [...] Weitere denkbare Titel:
> Toller Donauradweg am Rhein entlang
> Allgäu-Cross durch die Eifel.


An ähnliche Unvereinbarkeiten hab ich angesichts des Titels auch sofort gedacht.
Das hat aber was total logisches, und beginnt schon bei "OstWestFalen". Was immer das sein mag.
Man könnte so auch in der NordSüdSteiermark seine Tour machen,
oder eine Bikebergsteige-Cross-Marathon-Serie auf einem Südsee-Atoll veranstalten


----------



## TitusLE (23. Oktober 2020)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> und beginnt schon bei "OstWestFalen". Was immer das sein mag


Kennst du Dieter Nuhr?


----------



## bMerry (24. Oktober 2020)

Finde den Titel lustig/humoristisch: einfach zurücklehnen, lächeln, bassd scho   

Wird doch jedem klar sein, dass die Alpen noch nicht dermaßen nach Norden gewandert sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulles (24. Oktober 2020)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> ...
> "OstWestFalen". Was immer das sein mag.
> ...


Ich glaube Du brauchst mal nen Schluck Trinkwasser. Ostwestfalen liegt im Osten von Westfalen und ist allgemein anerkannt als eigenständiger Kultur- und Landschaftsraum rund um Gütersloh. Von dort kommen die letzten unbefleckten Relikte der deutschen Industriekultur, die Miele-Waschmaschinen!!! Leider bauen die keine Fahrräder mehr, sonst hätte es Liteville wahrscheinlich nie gegeben ...


----------



## radrolle48 (24. Oktober 2020)

...und auch die "Bertelsmänner" und die " Oetkers" sitzen hier. 
OWL: Das Zentrum der Familienunternehmen....


----------



## ulles (24. Oktober 2020)

radrolle48 schrieb:


> ...und auch die "Bertelsmänner" und die " Oetkers" sitzen hier.
> OWL: Das Zentrum der Familienunternehmen....


Quasi die Alpen des Familienunternehmertums?


----------



## McNulty (24. Oktober 2020)

Ist der Unterschied zwischen Ostwestfalen und Westwestfalen so wie Ostalpen und Westalpen? Im Westen alles noch ein wenig einsamer und wilder? Wann machen denn in der Gegend die Berghütten zu?


----------



## ulles (24. Oktober 2020)

Die Westwestfalen sind die Rheinländer, so wie die Westpolen die Ossies sind bzw. waren ...


----------



## bMerry (26. Oktober 2020)

und eine eigene Pferderasse gibt es auch noch _Equus ferus caballus_ quasi die Mountainbikes von vor das Rad erfunden war


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (29. Oktober 2020)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Kennst du Dieter Nuhr?


Nein. Scheint was aus dem TV zu sein - ich lebe seit 30 Jahren ohne. Was willst du mitteilen?


----------



## ulles (29. Oktober 2020)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Nein. Scheint was aus dem TV zu sein - ich lebe seit 30 Jahren ohne. Was willst du mitteilen?


"Je suis Didier Seulement", muss jeder Ostwestfalen-Fanboy wissen!!!


----------



## McNulty (31. Oktober 2020)

Kleiner Quiz: um welche Mannschften geht es hier: "Ostwestfalen-Westfalen-Derby"
Hinweis: heute was mit Ball.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walter08 (27. März 2021)

Sehr interessant @radrolle48 dein Bericht. 
Vielleicht habt ihr auch Empfehlungen für mich für eine Tagesrundtour im Gebiet Hameln, Bad Pyrmont, etc.
Es sollen ca. 45 - 65 km sein (je nach Höhenmeter) und ca. 900 - 1.200 hm, sowie das ganze als Rundtour.
Freue mich auf eure Empfehlungen. Vielen Dank!


----------

